# Fluval FX5 & inline CO2 Reactor???



## tomas110011 (Jul 25, 2005)

Hi there all

Just bought a Fluval FX5 for my 6x2x2. I want to run my pressurised CO2 into a reactor but the FX5 comes with 25mm hoses made from flexible ribbed plastic. These can't just be cut cause the ribbs will cause leaks, even with clamps.

Has anyone experience with a inline reactor for this particular filter?

Will I have to change the filter line with a standard type for the rector???

Any help will be great!!
Thanks
TOm


----------



## ridgerider (Jun 15, 2005)

*Fluval hoses*

I been using a Fluval 204 for the last two years. It, too, came with the ribbed hoses. I removed them, and used 5/8" I.D. (7/8" O.D.) clear hose (vinyl? polyethylene?), along with metal hose clamps, purchased at the local hardware store. I ran the output into a homemade reactor and an in-line heater module. It works great, and I've had no problems with the hoses. The only trick with my Fluval (a hand-me-down) was that the valve assembly on top leaks if the attached hose is being pulled sideways, so I've had to be careful how I routed the hose to the reactor.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

There are two people that I know that made CO2-reactors using clear canisters meant for drinking water filters. They look like this:









The CO2 is supplied through a barb that is screwed in the lid of the canister. I personally find that pretty risky because the connection barb-CO2-tubing is not very reliable. It would be better to use a nipple with a nut like the ones that some needle valves have.

There is a piece of pipe added in the canister so the water can escape only through the bottom area and the CO2 bubbles have more reaction time. They run the reactors without any media that blocks the free flow.

The canisters have the biggest inlet/outlets available - about 1 or 1.5" (the standart ones are 3/4"). They runn the reactors with a pumps rated about 400 and 600 gph and say that there is no gas accumulation at all.
That surprises me but they are glad they don't have to deal with degassing so I guess all the CO2 disolves at such high flow rates.

--Nikolay


----------

